# I need a new step bit



## DGWVI (Sep 25, 2019)

Looking for recommendations for a new step drill bit. Prefer metric, starting at 3mm


----------



## temol (Sep 26, 2019)

I buy them from Aliexpress. 3-12mm, 1mm step. 

T.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Sep 26, 2019)

I get mine from Harbor Freight...


----------



## zgrav (Sep 26, 2019)

I used Amazon.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 26, 2019)

I work at a hardware store?‍♂️


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 26, 2019)

I've been using these - Uxcell 3 - 13mm step bits. Just wondering if maybe there were one with a bit more longevity. These ones only last maybe 20  enclosures


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 26, 2019)

Whichever one you end up getting try and find one with a good bevel on the tip. The Dewalt (not metric) one I currently use, though strong and long lasting, has a weak initial bevel. That's my only complaint with it. This makes it harder to set it into the center punched mark I make. It still works great, it's just harder to align.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 26, 2019)

I always drill a pilot hole for that reason!


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 26, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Whichever one you end up getting try and find one with a good bevel on the tip. The Dewalt (not metric) one I currently use, though strong and long lasting, has a weak initial bevel. That's my only complaint with it. This makes it harder to set it into the center punched mark I make. It still works great, it's just harder to align.



The ones I've been using keep their point, but its the flutes that are dulling. I haven't had an issue with these and the marks I make with my center punch


----------



## bergera (Sep 27, 2019)

I have and use the Irwin ones. Yes they are more expensive but they last long. Even with the non brand name ones I make sure to drill a pilot hole. And if the enclosure is not finished I will use some sort of lubricant. That and go slow, otherwise i tend to gild the aluminum to the bit.


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 27, 2019)

bergera said:


> I have and use the Irwin ones. Yes they are more expensive but they last long. Even with the non brand name ones I make sure to drill a pilot hole. And if the enclosure is not finished I will use some sort of lubricant. That and go slow, otherwise i tend to gild the aluminum to the bit.


Their #1 Unibit looks perfect for pedals, may pick one up today


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 2, 2019)

I get my step drill bits at Harbor Freight and drill a pilot hole the size of the smallest step.  I use regular HF drill bits for the in-between sizes.  I used a drill press, drill vise, wood shims to protect the finish and I take it slow.


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 3, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I get my step drill bits at Harbor Freight and drill a pilot hole the size of the smallest step.  I use regular HF drill bits for the in-between sizes.  I used a drill press, drill vise, wood shims to protect the finish and I take it slow.


Using the Harbor Freight bit right now. It's gone through six enclosures no problem. I will be ordering one of those Irwin Unibits, though. Also started drilling a 3/32" pilot hole today, and it certainly makes bringing the holes up to size a lot easier as far as alignment goes, especially with my shit nerves and hand spasms


----------



## Joben Magooch (Oct 23, 2019)

DGWVI said:


> Their #1 Unibit looks perfect for pedals, may pick one up today


Yep, #1 Unibit is my favorite. It's certainly a little more spendy but it's lasted a very long time for me and always given great results. I used to use the cheap Harbor Freight ones a lot and they're not bad, but always dulled up a lot quicker and just didn't leave as nice of holes IMO. For me it's paid for itself.


----------



## Robert (Oct 23, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I get my step drill bits at Harbor Freight and drill a pilot hole the size of the smallest step.  I use regular HF drill bits for the in-between sizes.



Same here,  I used my first HF stepped bit on _hundreds _of enclosures before retiring it.


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 23, 2019)

Haven't broken in my Unibit yet, waiting to start my huge pedal project. Still using the Harbor Freight bit I got at the beginning of the month, and it's still working just fine.


----------



## HamishR (Oct 24, 2019)

I don't know the brand of mine - it's just what the local electronics store had.  But it's lasted probably 100 boxes and still going strong.  A few observations - the enclosures from Tayda are a lot harder on my drill bit than genuine Hammonds, even though both are made in Taiwan.  The other thing I do is use a screwdriver (the tool, not the pedal) to scrape off the swarf from the edges of the bit as I go otherwise it makes for a long drill time and messy holes.  Always drill a guide hole!

Don't be afraid of spending $$ on good tools.  It will repay you!


----------



## tdukes (Oct 30, 2019)

I drill a 3/32" right through the  125B Drill Template and 125B Top Jack Drill Template
with a hand drill. Then I use a Irwin Unibit on my drill press. I am using 5/16" for pots (give a little wiggle room) 3/8" for in/out 1/4" for the toggle switches, 5/16" for the lumberg power jacks, and 15/32" for the 3PDT footswitch.

I have been using 5/16" for the LED bezels from Tayda, but for the Mesmerizer I bought a predilled enclosure and it just had a 11/64" for the LED to press against. I liked that so I am trying it with 5/32 for the LEDs for the Duo Phase enclosure in progress. 

My bit is starting to have swarf that is harder to remove. I have done about 40 enclosures. Is it time to replace?

How many 1590XX projects will there be before a 1590XX Drill Template is for sale? Although I may start getting the Tayda pre-drilled enclosures when available. That pretty nice for just an extra dollar. (They list the colors on Tayda, but the pictures all appear unfinished. Weird huh?)


----------



## ridgedchips (Nov 16, 2019)

When I first started drill enclosures earlier this year, I got a set from Neiko on Amazon with 4 step bits and an automatic center punch. Both the bits and the punch function and have held up quite well being used with a mediocre old corded drill. IMO the thin aluminum walls of a pedal enclosure are light duty enough that they probably won't immediately chew up even super cheap bits.


----------



## yanivt (Dec 5, 2019)

I use hougen cutters.  No need for pilot hole. 
Center punch, hand cordless drill and these cutters. 
Highly recommend. 

Hougen 11075 RotaCut Fractional Cutter Kit with Case 



			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003LY4E0Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_B9p6DbD7CJZ01


----------

